# My first F-holes



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

This is what I'm working on this weekend. These are my first f-holes. My Wife drew the pattern for me. They should look better once I carve the top.
Also need your opinion. Do you think that the knobs would look better in a straight line?

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c127/lowtones/F-Holes.jpg


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice. Your wife is an artiste! I think the straight line would look great and you could put the upper knob high enough to get your pinky around.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh......I still remember my first F hole!


----------



## Intonator (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Lowtones

Very nice.....I love the body style

I also think it would look better with the knobs in a row.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

the F holes are very nice. But I am going to have to say I like the knobs in a triangular pattern not stright in a row. But I would put them a little spread, maybe the switch knob a little further away than the volume or tone.

I assume its going to be carved? Is it reversed (the pic) or is it a lefty?

AJC


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

That is beautiful, you fellas are a talented bunch; I like the knobs right where you have them.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> the F holes are very nice. But I am going to have to say I like the knobs in a triangular pattern not stright in a row. But I would put them a little spread, maybe the switch knob a little further away than the volume or tone.
> 
> I assume its going to be carved? Is it reversed (the pic) or is it a lefty?
> 
> AJC


Yes it's a carved top Lefty. I got a good start on the carving today. It should look Ok. Unfortunately I will be away for the next two months so it's going to have to sit untouched for a while. I have the fretboard with inlays finished so that's another time consuming job out of the way. I will get it glued on the neck tomorrow and then put it away. I have a lot to do before I take off... I left the knobs where they were, It was really a matter of practicality. I didn't want to have to see the the pots throught the F holes.
It still needs a fair amout of shaping around the horns but here is where I left this evening.


http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c127/lowtones/F-Holes1.jpg


----------

